# being that prep is the worst part...



## tgr17 (Jun 26, 2007)

Even tho the paper I got with prep instructions before the colonoscopy allows me to eat most foods up until the day before I have decided to do an all liquid diet all week in hopes to not have such a horrible prep day? anybody tried this?


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

tgr17 said:


> Even tho the paper I got with prep instructions before the colonoscopy allows me to eat most foods up until the day before I have decided to do an all liquid diet all week in hopes to not have such a horrible prep day? anybody tried this?


I didn't. Although I didn't really eat much during the all liquid diet time. In two days I had 2 jello's and 1 sprite. And I was VERY hungry the afternoon of the colonscopy.Me personally, I wouldn't do all liquid diet the whole week. You don't get the nutrients you need. But I suppose if you wanted to, I would definately be taking multivitamins. I would probably only do 3-4 days also. And you would want to make sure that you eat enough calories to sustain you. By the day of the colonscopy I was getting a headache and a little dizzy from not eating enough.My colonscopy was yesterday and I plan on writing out how it went on the messageboard.


----------

